# Hunting?



## PhilK (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey guys,

So I am interested in getting my rifle licence and a gun because I would love to get into some feral hunting at some point.

This of course won't be for some time as I'm not going to shoot anything that won't die so there'll be lots of time at the range but I am keen to learn and see what everyone else on this site does.

The only question I have is what calibre would be best used for pigs and goats? My mate's dad has a property with plenty of porkers and goats on it.. is a .223 too small?

Other than that feel free to post up any photos of you with a feral you've killed from cats to bunnies to camels!

Cheers guys

PS: I know there are plenty of people out there against hunting, but please try not to ruin this thread as so often happens on APS - everyone is entitled to their own opinion but if you don't like hunting don't open up a topic with 'Hunting' as the title! Start your own thread about how hunting is wrong if you wish


----------



## boof13 (Jun 11, 2010)

A few photos of some of the things I've shot over the years.


----------



## smeejason (Jun 11, 2010)

I have not shot my bow for a couple years now but here are a few i shot over the years
30dp Boar














28 inch chital





1st deer a 25 inch chital


----------



## PhilK (Jun 11, 2010)

Beauties guys. That buffalo is magnificent! I almost consider them native, I alwas forget they're ferals haha.

What type of calibre is good for pigs? Would a .223 do the job?


----------



## smeejason (Jun 11, 2010)

PhilK said:


> What type of calibre is good for pigs? Would a .223 do the job?


Have never shot anything with a gun other than a paper target but a 65 pound bow stops them pretty quick


----------



## Tinky (Jun 11, 2010)

.223 is good for foxes and roos

Currently the 270 and 7mm seem to be the caliber of choice. The few deer stalkers that I know all seem to have converted to the 7mm over the past few years.


----------



## cris (Jun 11, 2010)

A .223 can definately kill goats and pigs, but you are better off with a .243 or more powerful caliber.


----------



## PhilK (Jun 11, 2010)

This is gonna sound weird but has anybody got a picture with the different caliber sizes by eachother for comparison. I can never tell how big a .223 is vs a .243 vs .308 etc... Tried finding some on the net to no real avail either.


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Jun 11, 2010)

Not much but here is a pic of my first deer.
Shot with a winchester .243


----------



## boof13 (Jun 11, 2010)

Great Thread. Keep the photos coming. A chital stag is high on my wish list.


----------



## scorps (Jun 11, 2010)

I am half way through getting my gun license (just waiting for the police to finish processing the paper work) I know alot of hunters and they all use 308's as some of those big pigs take alot to take down

Scorps


----------



## PhilK (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm getting my licence this holidays - as in starting the process - hence my excitement.

I know there are plenty of hunters out there in the APS world - put some photos up!


----------



## Mr.James (Jun 11, 2010)

Not the best photo, but this is my .204 savage. I use this for fox culling, wild dogs, & deer. If you want to shoot deer, pigs & slightly larger beasts .243 is perfect. I'm not a fan of big calibers, mostly use .204, .17, .222, .220 swift. It all comes down to how well you shoot (shot placement). It is recommended that larger calibers be used so if you have poor shot placement, the damage will be bad enough that it kills the animal instead of letting it run off wounded.

I'll have to dig up some hunting pics..


----------



## cris (Jun 11, 2010)

PhilK said:


> This is gonna sound weird but has anybody got a picture with the different caliber sizes by eachother for comparison. I can never tell how big a .223 is vs a .243 vs .308 etc... Tried finding some on the net to no real avail either.


 
Here is a pic i found, some are a bit bigger than what you are after.


----------



## WomaPythons (Jun 11, 2010)

i used 2 go huntin with a mate and we had a 243 and a 222 magnum i think the second 1 was but i had a fallin out with him and havnt been since i wud love 2 get back in2 it so if any1 can suggest some good areas and places where i can go.....my dad also has a 308 and that is a lethal rifle........we shud organise a aps huntin trip i dont have any1 2 go shootin with


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Jun 11, 2010)

Hopefully this pic isn't too graphic, although I'm thinking it may be....

FERAL cat shot with my .223, 40grain Noslers produce clean/quick kills on feral animals. Well, not realy clean but there is no suffering..

EDIT: Sorry to any cat lovers that are offended. I keep cats myself, just have no tolerence for Feral cats...


----------



## anntay (Jun 11, 2010)

awsome pics guys i used to go hunting with a friend on weekends best time ever he had the 243 and i was only allowed the 22 he also took a 308 got a few roos and goats with them a few rabbits and loved the skins. man there is some work in getting the skins done and smell out but feels great. good luck and have fun.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 11, 2010)

Den said:


> Hopefully this pic isn't too graphic, although I'm thinking it may be....
> 
> FERAL cat shot with my .223, 40grain Noslers produce clean/quick kills on feral animals. Well, not realy clean but there is no suffering..
> 
> EDIT: Sorry to any cat lovers that are offended. I keep cats myself, just have no tolerence for Feral cats...



Lucky you took the collar off before you took that photo!


----------



## Amby_Purr (Jun 11, 2010)

great thread guys... very interesting


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Jun 11, 2010)

Here Henry...


----------



## MrThumper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey guys, I work in the security industry with guns and regularly visit the range. The only thing I'm yet to do is go hunting. 

I know this is a long shot but if anyone goes hunting, u reckon I could tag along? 

I'd be self sufficient and am an easy going bloke. Would just to like to pick up and experience feral hunting. 

I'm in SE QLD and would travel to west QLD and NSW

thanks all


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Jun 11, 2010)

If you want to shoot deer, pigs & slightly larger beasts .243 is perfect. I'm not a fan of big calibers, mostly use .204, .17, .222, .220 swift..

Totally agree with you, the .17 and .220 are very underated imo but still love my .243.
I was told by an old bloke once that the only 3 guns you need are a shotgun, .22 and a 6mm-6-5mm centerfire rifle eg .243 .308 i'd agree with this but im the firm belever that you can NEVER HAVE ENOUGH FIRE POWER ha ha ha.


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 12, 2010)

thats a huge exit wound on that feral cat


----------



## PhilK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks kkjkdt1, appreciate it.

My mate said most people go a .223 AND a .308 but I doubt Id be able to afford that, so I think a .243 is probably a good choice... as long as it can stop pigs and goats, deer etc. .308 sounds a bit big!


----------



## scorps (Jun 12, 2010)

kkjkdt1 said:


> If you want to shoot deer, pigs & slightly larger beasts .243 is perfect. I'm not a fan of big calibers, mostly use .204, .17, .222, .220 swift..
> 
> Totally agree with you, the .17 and .220 are very underated imo but still love my .243.
> I was told by an old bloke once that the only 3 guns you need are a shotgun, .22 and a 6mm-6-5mm centerfire rifle eg .243 .308 i'd agree with this but im the firm belever that you can NEVER HAVE ENOUGH FIRE POWER ha ha ha.



I to have been told that a few times  the only three guns you need, shotty, .22 and a .308 lol

Scorps


----------



## diprotodon (Jun 12, 2010)

great thread !!


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 12, 2010)

I started shooting last year. I have a .308 ruger hawkeye with a leupold VXIII 1.5x5 scope and a lanber 12g shotty. 

I haven't had alot of opportunity to use the Ruger yet but if i was about to buy a new gun again i would get a 6.5x55 rather than the .308. Reason for this is that the 6.5 has the same ammount (or more?) punch than the .308 but has a smaller projectile which i think makes it a more versatile round and can be used on bigger game, makes less of a mess on small game and even though neither of them kick much the 6.5 has less recoil. I would also go for either open sights or get a red dot scope (which isn't really a scope but anyway) because you will develop a better reaction shot. Also spend the time zeroing your gun in at a distance that you think you will do most of your shooting, i still haven't done this because i don't have access to a range and it is not good for your confidence. I also reccomend wearing ear plugs when you take your shots, at best without them you get a bad headache at worst you develop a massive flinch which (i know from experience) are very difficult to lose. But there is alot more to choosing a weapon than just looking at the round, the weight of the gun, size of the barrel, action etc etc etc are all very important.

I would reccomend being very very picky about who you go shooting with. I've had one mate decide it was ok to shoot over my shoulder, which scared the bejeezuz out of me and made me deaf in that ear for the rest of the day. I haven't been shooting with him since. I have another mate who i was once goose shooting with, we were standing about 20m apart and hadn't got anything that whole trip when a goose literally flew straight between us neither of us even flinched to shoot it because it wasn't safe. That is the kind of person who it is safe to shoot with.

Don't feel like you are less of a man for going for a larger calibre rifle than you might need. Just because it is possible to kill a buffalo with a .222 doesn't mean you have a good enough shot to do it. It is better to go a bit over and be certain of an instant kill than it is to make an animal suffer. Last night i made a decision to shoot a stray dog that decided it lived at my house, she was a sweet little dog but had no owner and was making my dog sick. I used a .308 round right in the top of her skull. The round did so much damage that it blew her bottom jaw off and butterflied the remains of her head so that from cheek to cheek her head was literally flat. I felt and still feel like a word that i can't say here and the mess almost made me feel ill but i know that she did not suffer. And that is the most important thing.

Wow this post has turned out massive. Just one last piece of advice. You can buy some very good second hand guns and if you are strapped for cash i think it's the way to go. You can get a good 6.5x55 Mauser rifle for less than $400 which means you'll have more money to buy your safe and more guns!!!


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh and here's a rotten pic of my two weapons.


----------



## PhilK (Jun 12, 2010)

I know next to nothing about guns.. and the only way I can look at calibres is .22 or .243 etc... what does 6.5x55 mean?

I have a mate who has been shooting for years and is really responsible. When I go for my licence I will be asking him if he doesn't mind putting plenty of time in with me at the range. He also recommended a .243 calibre.

I agree with the one shot one kill thing waruikazi... looked at some videos on YouTube and some of the hunters out there are apalling... I reckon if you can't kill it straight away don't take the shot.. it's one of the reasons I would never bow hunt - they always run off and die within a few minutes which I reckon is not too good.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 12, 2010)

6.5x55 is just the name of the round same as some rounds are 30.06, .308, .223, .22, 45-70 etc. The way ammunition is named is really retarded, i had to do a bit of reading on how ammunition was named for it make sense. In this case the 6.5 is the literal measurments of the round in mm (slug is 6.5mm and the case is 55mm). 

I also have some strange views on shooting animals and them not dieing instantly. If you shoot (bow or gun) an animal and it doesn't die straight away you basically end up with one of three outcomes. Lets say a chest shot that missed the heart, generally the animal will bleed out in a few minutes. Gut or head shot will usually end up with the animal dieing over about 3 days from infection/blood poisoning. Or if you miss all organs the animal will be in pain but survive. Lets go for a fourth case and say worst case scenario you blow the animals bottom jaw off and it can't feed or drink and it dies over week to 10 days. Compare all these to what most ferals die of in the wild which is disease, starvation and thirst (which can take weeks to months of the animal feeling really really ordinary) makes me think that an animal getting away wounded isn't the worst thing that could happen.

That said i *will not take a shot unless i am 100%* that i will get either an instant kill or death in seconds. You should never intentionally leave an animal in pain.



PhilK said:


> I know next to nothing about guns.. and the only way I can look at calibres is .22 or .243 etc... what does 6.5x55 mean?
> 
> I have a mate who has been shooting for years and is really responsible. When I go for my licence I will be asking him if he doesn't mind putting plenty of time in with me at the range. He also recommended a .243 calibre.
> 
> I agree with the one shot one kill thing waruikazi... looked at some videos on YouTube and some of the hunters out there are apalling... I reckon if you can't kill it straight away don't take the shot.. it's one of the reasons I would never bow hunt - they always run off and die within a few minutes which I reckon is not too good.


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Jun 12, 2010)

Just a pic of some of my babies.
Guns are like snakes - you just cant stop at one ha ha ha


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 12, 2010)

Here's a good page illustrating the kill zone on pigs. Hopefully it will help you decide where to place your round.

WILD BOAR ANATOMY, HUNTING WILD BOAR TEXAS, TEXAS HOG HUNTING HEART LUNG SHOT PLACEMNET


----------



## PhilK (Jun 12, 2010)

Waruikazi I see where you're coming from but I think there is a difference to the way they die naturally and the way they might if we shoot them with an arrow...

We are causing them physical pain and considerable stress when it is generally not their time to die... Ferals may die slowly of starvation or disease but they aren't in the same pain as they are with a bullet wound in their gut or their jaws shot off. I think the two things aren't really comparable personally. When ferals get to that weakened elderly state they are usually killed by another animal - goats etc I'm sure are probably fair game to feral dogs or dingoes, buffalo to crocodiles, they don't always just waste away to nothing, and when they do they aren't in the same state as with a gunshot wound or arrow in them. Just my two cents on that.

Back to the topic though - any more pictures of hunters guns or kills?


----------



## ericrs (Jun 12, 2010)

go on wikapedia and type in .308 or .243. heaps of info on there. that's where i learnt heaps about different calibers and whats good for what. has all grain variations and fps speeds etc. good luck with it all. personally i would go .243 or even 6.5 55


----------



## elapid68 (Jun 12, 2010)

PhilK said:


> Thanks kkjkdt1, appreciate it.
> 
> My mate said most people go a .223 AND a .308 but I doubt Id be able to afford that, so I think a .243 is probably a good choice... as long as it can stop pigs and goats, deer etc. .308 sounds a bit big!


 
You might want to check with your State regs in relation to Deer. In certain States there is a legal minimum caliber when shooting certain Deer.
.223 is too small for Deer here in Vic, need a minimum of a .270.
I use a .223 (55gr projectiles) and it has plenty of stopping power for goats. Deer and pigs I upgrade to the 30-06.


----------



## elapid68 (Jun 12, 2010)

PhilK said:


> Back to the topic though - any more pictures of hunters guns or kills?


----------



## PhilK (Jun 12, 2010)

elapid... two things mate.

1. what is that gun, it's a beauty!

2. your moustache is amazing and I am eternally jealous.

The more I read up on this stuff the more I want my licence.. I'd love to be able to go out and do my bit for the environment by dispatching some ferals one day.


----------



## townsvillepython (Jun 13, 2010)

this is my boom stick LOL dont really need to be a great shot .338 turns most things inside out


----------



## elapid68 (Jun 13, 2010)

PhilK said:


> elapid... two things mate.
> 
> 1. what is that gun, it's a beauty!
> 
> 2. your moustache is amazing and I am eternally jealous.


 
Hahaha, the moustache is now gone, but thanks any way.
As for the rifle, it's a Weatherby Vangard, chambered in 30-06. I removed the original stock and replaced it with a Axiom Spec OP stock from Blackhawk in the US (I prefer pistol grips and it was the only pistol grip I could find for my rifle). The scope is a 4 X 16 Nikko Stirling Nighteater.


----------



## bigi (Jun 13, 2010)

i know nothing about guns except pull trigger and bang so how accurate are these at what distances


----------



## beeman (Jun 13, 2010)

elapid68 said:


> You might want to check with your State regs in relation to Deer. In certain States there is a legal minimum caliber when shooting certain Deer.
> .223 is too small for Deer here in Vic, need a minimum of a .270.
> I use a .223 (55gr projectiles) and it has plenty of stopping power for goats. Deer and pigs I upgrade to the 30-06.



In Vic the regs are that Fallow Hog and Chital deer may be taken with a caliber no smaller than 243 with a bullet weight of no less than 85 grains.
Samba, Rusa and Red deer have a minimum caliber of 270 with a minimum bullet weight of 130 grains.
We run 2, 30-06 rifles and have the ability to down load to the same specs as the 243 or we can load up heave weights of 220+ grain projectiles, Generally a good medium to large game rifle with good versitility and stopping power


----------



## PhilK (Jun 13, 2010)

Sounds good beeman, any photos?


----------



## tonk (Jun 13, 2010)

i cant believe no one has recommended a 22-250 great flat shooting very fast cal.. its the only gun i own and will easily take goats and hogs out to 250m.. Id recommend a medium sized calibre and practice so u become a competant marksman..


----------



## PhilK (Jun 13, 2010)

Again.. sorry for my lack of knowledge here but what is a 22-250? How is it different from say a .243? Is the ammo any cheaper/more expensive etc?


----------



## Brigsy (Jun 13, 2010)

22-250 is similar to the 223 just that much faster and flater shooting. Ammo is cheap as


----------



## Brigsy (Jun 13, 2010)

Red deer i shot last year


----------



## naledge (Jun 13, 2010)

kkjkdt1 said:


> Just a pic of some of my babies.
> Guns are like snakes - you just cant stop at one ha ha ha
> View attachment 150283


 
The bottom one looks awesome, lightweight and agile. What is it?


----------



## cris (Jun 13, 2010)

PhilK said:


> Again.. sorry for my lack of knowledge here but what is a 22-250? How is it different from say a .243? Is the ammo any cheaper/more expensive etc?


 
The caliber is just basically a measurement of the diameter of the bullet, although its more complex than that. A 22-250 is a high power .22 caliber round its less powerfull than a .243, but considerably more powerful than a .223(aka 5.56mm) while still firing the same sized bullet as a .223(which is actually .224 of an inch in diameter). Price of ammo is more related to how common a particular cailber is, things like .223(5.56) and .308(7.62) are much cheaper than other calibers if buying factory made ammo. If you load your own ammo the cost factor isnt really significant. If your primary targets are pigs and goats a .243, .270 or .308 are ideal choices, but there are heaps of other calibers offering suitable performance. A shotty is also worth considering, they kill anything cleanly at close range, an 1887 lever action is the best you can get here without going through heaps of red tape.

Here is a pic of a nice gun, sako 75. Not cheap but good value.


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Jun 13, 2010)

naledge said:


> The bottom one looks awesome, lightweight and agile. What is it?


 
Its a mossberg plinkster .22
I bought it for the wife to use, its suprisingly accurate for a cheap plastic gun.


----------



## naledge (Jun 13, 2010)

Edit: On second thoughts, it's more polite just to start a new topic.


----------



## PhilK (Jun 13, 2010)

cris said:


> The caliber is just basically a measurement of the diameter of the bullet, although its more complex than that. A 22-250 is a high power .22 caliber round its less powerfull than a .243, but considerably more powerful than a .223(aka 5.56mm) while still firing the same sized bullet as a .223(which is actually .224 of an inch in diameter)


ARGH! Hahaha OK I think I'm catching on slowly.. so a 22-250 is the same sized bullet as a .22 but just with more firepower behind it? And a .223 is the same diameter but less powerful than the 22-250? And a .243 is just a bigger diameter?

Does that mean the .22, .223 and 22-250 bullets all have same diameter but different power? And the .243 just has a bigger diameter?



> Price of ammo is more related to how common a particular cailber is, things like .223(5.56) and .308(7.62) are much cheaper than other calibers if buying factory made ammo.


How about that .243 if I was going to go for that - pricey? Is there somewhere I can compare ammo prices? Like if a .243 is going to me a lot more expensive than .308 to keep loaded I would choose the cheaper calibre.

Thanks for all your help and patience haha


----------



## Dar1stheory (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Phil, 

I'm going through all the application stuff myself at the moment, been able to go and test some mates guns which was good, and I'm now going with a .243 as my first rifle. 

Bit of a bugger that the .22 bullets are so cheap compared to larger rounds, the .243 and .308 are close enough in price that I think the benefits of the individual rounds should be the deciding factor... 

Look up the SSAA (Sporting Shooters Association of Australia, ssaa.org.au I think, and if you send an online enquiry they'll send you a free sample pack of hunting/shooting magazines with reviews and specials from stores Australia wide, I found it really useful!


----------



## PhilK (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Dar1stheory,

I have one onto their website and read up on how to join/apply etc but have not sent them a query - I will do so, would be goo to get some goodies!

Yeah I have been on wiki etc this arvo and reckon .243 is the way to go. Or maaaayybe .308.

Finally found the perfect picture for me - a .223, .243 and .308 round all side by side! (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.243_Winchester)

Any good hunting forums around?


----------



## cris (Jun 13, 2010)

PhilK said:


> How about that .243 if I was going to go for that - pricey? Is there somewhere I can compare ammo prices? Like if a .243 is going to me a lot more expensive than .308 to keep loaded I would choose the cheaper calibre.


 
.223 and .308 (5.56 and 7.62x51) are military calibers so are mass produced, they are also very popular and accurate so are available at lower prices. A .243 is a .308 with a smaller bullet, which basically means more sting and less thump. A 243 is one of the best alround calibres to start with, you can get 55 grain(grain is an imperial weight measurement) bullets that go 4000fps+ to invert cats and foxes or 90-100grain rounds to cleanly kill pigs. If you plan on shooting big stuff like horses, camel and buffalo i would suggest a more powerful gun.

Its a good idea to get a air rifle or .22 rimfire to practice with. More friendly on the wallet and the ears (our lame government has banned silencers)


----------



## PhilK (Jun 13, 2010)

cris said:


> If you plan on shooting big stuff like horses, camel and buffalo i would suggest a more powerful gun.


.308 too small for that? Just out of interest - don't think I'll be shooting anything that big.

How expensive is .243 ammo?


----------



## cris (Jun 14, 2010)

PhilK said:


> .308 too small for that? Just out of interest - don't think I'll be shooting anything that big.
> 
> How expensive is .243 ammo?


 
A .308 is quite capable of killing anything in this country, but with larger animals more killing power is always better. Ammo prices can vary a bit, but most common rifle calibers cost around $1.50 a shot.


----------



## Brigsy (Jun 14, 2010)

My first was a 243 as said you can load the 55 grain projectiles for shooting small stuff then the 95 or 100grain for everything up to red deer size. Now i have a safe full of guns and wish i had never sold the 243.
Chris


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 14, 2010)

A .308 will kill a buff but you need exceptional shot placement. Hopefully will be going shooting tonight, will let you all know how we go!



PhilK said:


> .308 too small for that? Just out of interest - don't think I'll be shooting anything that big.
> 
> How expensive is .243 ammo?


----------



## PhilK (Jun 14, 2010)

Another question here - I could ask the SSAA but it is much faster to get a response on APS I find haha.

If I get a licence in Qld, but my mates farm is in NSW.. What do I need to do to go shooting there?

He also wants to get his licence with me, but can he do that in Qld if his farm is in NSW or does he have to get a NSW licence?


----------



## smartmonkey (Jun 14, 2010)

I have the same model as this:

Winchester .32 1892







Very expensive on ammo even worse to get parts. I wouldn't want to be on the recieving end since its is getting 50mm groups at 400 down range


----------



## JungleRob (Jun 14, 2010)

PhilK said:


> Another question here - I could ask the SSAA but it is much faster to get a response on APS I find haha.
> 
> If I get a licence in Qld, but my mates farm is in NSW.. What do I need to do to go shooting there?
> 
> ...


----------



## inthegrass (Jun 14, 2010)

philk, buy the ssaa's comprehensive guide to shooting and hunting in australia, available at your newsagent for under $10.
heaps of info, a good read.
i shoot a bruno .308 and am about to purchase a .223.
if i was starting out i would go for the .243. not that i am unhappy with what i use.
cheers


----------



## inthegrass (Jun 14, 2010)

you might find the answer to your question re qld licence/ shooting in nsw at the qld weapons licencing site or the ssaa site. hope that helps.
cheers


----------



## inthegrass (Jun 14, 2010)

Hunting Australia : AUSHUNT - The Australian Hunting and Shooting Directory is a site with plenty of info.
check it out.
cheers


----------



## PhilK (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the info inthegrass. I have joined that forum on AUSHunt.

Think I will go for the .243 and if I ever chase anything bigger like deer will get a .308... this is typical of me - I already have a collection in my head hahaha just like with my reptiles.

...one day..


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 14, 2010)

i have owned my .22/250 for 20 years now and shot every type of feral with it very effectively.
when choosing a centrefire rifle a big consideration is the cost of the ammunition,the more practice you get the better you can shoot so something that ammo is easy to get and good price the bigger you go the more expense.
having a .22 rimfire is a must to have ,ive owned a lovely bolt action Anshutz which is a joy to use.
i have brought down anything with my .22\250 and at some good distances,i love this rifle.

shooting ferals is a contribution to conservation,you will have fun too


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 15, 2010)

Went out for a little while last night. Didn't get anything but found some good trails and fresh poop/lays. Had a skippy in my sights but it bounded off just as i was turning the safety off, oh well it leaves more animals for next time.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 15, 2010)

You can get a licence in Qld and shoot in NSW, but you must live in Qld to get a Qld licence.
Get a 22. Put a minimum 500 rounds through it into targets.
Once you are shooting well, talk to your local gun shop. Find out the cost of ammo.
Find out what 2nd hand rifles they have.
Go hunting with someone else to work out if you really do like it.
I would happily shoot a buffalo with my 308. I'm not sure I'd use it to take down a deer though, there's be a lot of flesh damage.
I have : a Marlin 1894 in 44 magnum - used for close range shooting and taking on my kayak.
a Ruger in 308 with scope - For pigs, scrub bulls anything big or not for the plate.
a CFX air-rifle in 177 - for target practise, small birds and rabbits
a Criko 22 magnum - Goats, pigs, rabbits, anything destined for the plate.
Aya 20 gauge shotgun - For ducks, rabbits, geese. Have solids for pigs as well.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 15, 2010)

Mags what .308 round do you use for buff?


----------



## Magpie (Jun 15, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Mags what .308 round do you use for buff?


 
I haven't, but would. They are handloads. Not sure exactly, the guy I bought the rifle off loads them. Nasty though.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 15, 2010)

Righto. So you don't know about what grain they are?

I'm tossing up between buying another gun or just sticking with my .308 for buff.


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a 6.5 x 55 that I use for various ferals, mostly goats though. I like it as a good all round caliber, too big for small game but perfect on goats and pigs etc. They are a cheap weapon to buy and shoot with plenty of power.


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 15, 2010)

what do you do with the carcass of anything large you take down that you are not going to eat?


----------



## boof13 (Jun 15, 2010)

I have used my two .308s to take down plenty of buffs. I use FMJs. These penetrate the thick skin and muscle and get the job done.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 15, 2010)

boof13 said:


> I have used my two .308s to take down plenty of buffs. I use FMJs. These penetrate the thick skin and muscle and get the job done.


 
What grain? And where do you place you shot?


----------



## boof13 (Jun 15, 2010)

Got no idea about what grain they are. Most are shot in the heart, lungs area if i can't get a head shot. My little pump action is great for a quick follow up shot if they are needed. The FMJs are great on scrub bulls and donkeys as well.


----------



## PhilK (Jun 15, 2010)

Kenshin said:


> what do you do with the carcass of anything large you take down that you are not going to eat?


 My understanding is if it is a feral and you aren't going to eat it, you just leave it for the scavengers. Making sure you drag it somewhere unobtrusive and away from water sources, especially when on a farm.

This seems a bit silly to me because you're just providing more food for the feral dogs and foxes, but I suppose the goannas would get a look in too!


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 15, 2010)

The laws up here are that it must be moved 15m away from any roads or paths. And that is it.



PhilK said:


> My understanding is if it is a feral and you aren't going to eat it, you just leave it for the scavengers. Making sure you drag it somewhere unobtrusive and away from water sources, especially when on a farm.
> 
> This seems a bit silly to me because you're just providing more food for the feral dogs and foxes, but I suppose the goannas would get a look in too!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 15, 2010)

you come back at night to the carcass and shoot the feral animals that have been attracted to the carcass


----------



## cris (Jun 15, 2010)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> you come back at night to the carcass and shoot the feral animals that have been attracted to the carcass


 
Exactly, you can also drag it around to create a scent trail to make this more effective, if you leave it near where you are camping you often can shoot stuff from your tent.


----------



## Radar (Jun 15, 2010)

cris said:


> Exactly, you can also drag it around to create a scent trail to make this more effective, if you leave it near where you are camping you often can shoot stuff from your tent.


 

We just had a cattle truck overturn on one of our hunting properties nearby last week, had to put a bunch of cows down.....unfortunate, but providing some very productive hunts....

Not that I have read even 1 tenth of the replies on here, but if you decide to go with a .243 you won't have an issues (provided, as always, you get a quality gun). I use Nosler balistic tipped ammo in my Browning A-Bolt 2 composite stalker, and would happily shoot just about anything up to (not including) about buffalo with it (not that Im going to find any of them around here). Im not sure if it's been mentioned, but pay the money for a decent scope. A good quality scope can make a world of difference. And shop around for your stuff. I order my scopes from America (with the current exchange rate, even with shipping, they work out a few hundred cheaper for the same stuff than buying in Aus) and my ammo from brisbane (again, with shipping at $80 a shippment) cheaper to buy 400 extremely good cartridges in Brisbane and ship them up then buy 400 pretty rubbish ones in Townsville.


----------



## townsvillepython (Jun 15, 2010)

have to agree townsville gun stores kinda lack "it" i order mine from the Adelaide gunshop online i think from memory i get 20 .338 250grain rounds for $70 plus freight for Remington Core-Lokt Ammo


----------



## PhilK (Jun 15, 2010)

What's a good quality scope? I would have no idea.. how much would one expect to pay?


----------



## townsvillepython (Jun 15, 2010)

Nikko Gameking Scope 4-16x44 around the $170 mark great scope


----------



## Misha (Jun 16, 2010)

A shooters thread!! I am in the process of getting my gun license as well! Just waiting for them to process it... 2 months!!! *sad face*
I am looking at getting a Ruger 77/22 LR with a Leupold scope. Anyone ever shot one of these guns? Feedback?
Anyway, I want a .22 for taking down rabbits and foxes. They are a pest on my uncles farm. Foxes attack the chickens and the rabbits eat all his greens!!
I think .22 LR is the only barrel that accommodates for subsonic rounds?


----------



## Mr.James (Jun 16, 2010)

With scopes you'll have to go and look through a few to find out what suites you best. 

I use a Bushnell Elite 3200 (3-9x50mm) on my .204 Savage VLP and it is by far the best scope I've ever used. Cost me $600 plus mounts.

Some brands to have a look at are Tasco, Bushnell, Nikko Stirling & Leupold. I have own & used scopes from all of those brands except Tasco (but I've used a friends) & I much prefer the first three brands over a Leupold. (dollar for dollar value)

Just my opinion.


----------



## guzzo (Jun 16, 2010)

If you want a fast shooting hard hitting pig gun for close in action (under 100m), have a look at a Marlin .44Mag. I had a .444 marlin and in close my friends .44Mag was making minced meat of whatever he hit where mine was just punching through.

I suppose a question you could ask is what is the terrain I will be hunting in. If it is close quaters a shot gun or lever rifle with open or peep sights is great. Of if you will be shooting over long distances in open country a flat shooting .270 might be the gun for you.

These days I have a good .177 air rifle with a scope and am deadly on any toad that crosses my path out to 40mtrs.


----------



## cris (Jun 16, 2010)

PhilK said:


> What's a good quality scope? I would have no idea.. how much would one expect to pay?


 
As much as you think you can spare, some are better value but generally you get what you pay for. For around 300-400 i would suggest a cheap leupold scope with a variable low magnifaction(the one Gordo has is a good example but there are heaps of differant models). There are also a fair few you can get for around $100 or less that are pretty good, but you will notice the differance if you compare them. If you have heaps of cash you can spend over $3000 and get something much better and there are plenty in between, they are awesome compared to the cheap ones you get for $1000 or less :lol:


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Ive always used nikko stirling.
Never had a problem with them so dont plan on changing to anything else.
Everyone will be different and have there fav so i'd suggest to try a few out and decide which is best for you.


----------



## jacorin (Jun 16, 2010)

well this thread has certainly put a fire under my 12yr old boy lolol...... thx guys  looks like i will have to see what i can do eh.. maybe i should look at getting my licence back as well...i let it lapse about 17yrs ago as i wasnt using it


----------



## PhilK (Jun 16, 2010)

Do you guys know the regulations on hunting deer in QLD?

It seems some states have opened and closed seasons and need game permits to shoot deer... this is pretty retarded seeing as deer are ferals - why would the government work toward preventing over hunting and conservation of a feral species? Beyond me...

Some people have said these rules apply to QLD and some have said in QLD there are no rules other than it must be on private property with the land owners consent.


----------



## Mr.James (Jun 16, 2010)

PhilK said:


> It seems some states have opened and closed seasons and need game permits to shoot deer... this is pretty retarded seeing as deer are ferals - why would the government work toward preventing over hunting and conservation of a feral species? Beyond me...



Money..& where's the fun if there's no feral's left to shoot? 

I've know of sporting/hunting clubs who purchase deer just to let them go.


----------



## Radar (Jun 16, 2010)

Scope-wise I've always used mainly the high(er) end Leupold ones, and haven't had any issues. They can be pretty exy, but as I said before, shop around. I just picked up one from america for $300 american plus $40 shipping that would have been $700 Aus plus shipping at the cheapest I could find in it Australia. The list Mr.Boyd put up is a pretty good guide, just depends on what you want. Remember that a heavy caliber gun will knock the internals around and cause a gun to lose it's zero if you get a cheap scope.

Im not really sure on the deer regulations in QLD. Im not sure there are any. To be honest, with the amount of deer where we hunt, we don't care. Want meat, shoot a deer, it's a feral animal, who gives a stuff if the population is killed off. Well, I hunt for conservation, so I don't, I guess other people may have different opions, which is fair enough. You usually want a minimum of a .243 to drop them (although I have shot more than one with much smaller guns and killed them instantly, you've just got to know your limits....). I think alot of hunting 'seaons' are mainly carried out in area's where hunting is conducted on public land, like some of the southern states. Correct me if Im wrong on that.


----------



## inthegrass (Jun 16, 2010)

philk, the book i mentioned earlier in this thread covers all the state hunting regulations. ssaa's comprehensive guide to shooting and hunting in australia.
cheers


----------



## boof13 (Jun 16, 2010)

Where are all the photos?


----------



## cris (Jun 16, 2010)

As rednut says deer arnt protected ferals in this state(unlike some backward redneck states like vic where they still introduce feral pests for 'sport'), there are lots of bamby huggers too (oh deer lol), they arnt as destructive as many other feral species and trophy hunters want to preserve them until they get big and can hold all their goofy hunting hats. Even though its legal, please dont harm the poor bambies unless you eat them or make a hat rack :lol:


----------



## PhilK (Jun 16, 2010)

When I get out there I am shooting as much as I can kill haha.. I don't subscribe to the reasoning of leaving some ferals so you can shoot them next month - that's dumb


----------



## bongie555 (Jun 16, 2010)

PhilK said:


> Do you guys know the regulations on hunting deer in QLD?
> 
> It seems some states have opened and closed seasons and need game permits to shoot deer... this is pretty retarded seeing as deer are ferals - why would the government work toward preventing over hunting and conservation of a feral species? Beyond me...
> 
> Some people have said these rules apply to QLD and some have said in QLD there are no rules other than it must be on private property with the land owners consent.



why dont you consider joining the ADA? they would know. my brothers best mate is treasurer for the national office and he's the keeenest hunter i know. it amazes me how passionate hunters can be,this guy has spent hundreds of thousands of dollars going overseas just to hunt. i know he has a moose head in his trophy room as well as just about every type of deer thats ever lived, and he recently got back from mongolia with an iberian ibex.


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Philk, have a look at this website
huge range of guns and accesories 
usedguns.com.au


----------



## smeejason (Jun 18, 2010)

PhilK said:


> When I get out there I am shooting as much as I can kill haha.. I don't subscribe to the reasoning of leaving some ferals so you can shoot them next month - that's dumb



Don't whinge when you have nothing left to shoot in a years time. i personally have never understood the "kill them all" mentality. cats and foxes yes but deer goats and even pigs no. i only ever wanted trophies with my bow and was quite happy to hunt for a week and pass up hundreds of animals just to get the one monster. I can still go back to any property i hunt on and expect to see a few big goats and big boars because we have not shot all the little stuff that has let them grow up and the girls keep the big boys around.


----------



## PhilK (Jun 18, 2010)

smeejason said:


> Don't whinge when you have nothing left to shoot in a years time.


Jeez I'd be doing alright if I managed to kill all the ferals in a year! There's never going to be nothing left to shoot. 


> i personally have never understood the "kill them all" mentality. cats and foxes yes but deer goats and even pigs no. i only ever wanted trophies with my bow and was quite happy to hunt for a week and pass up hundreds of animals just to get the one monster. I can still go back to any property i hunt on and expect to see a few big goats and big boars because we have not shot all the little stuff that has let them grow up and the girls keep the big boys around.


 I personally think it is silly to allow the survival of ferals, who destroy native wildlife, erode and in the cases of pigs basically nuke the environment for your personal enjoyment. These are noxious pests, and I find it selfish to hear people say they want to keep them around so they can find a big one one day to hang on the walll.. They're all in the same boat for me and if they all disappeared forever tomorrow I would be happy.

The mentality you have is the same as lots of people - including the people who introduced all these animals into the wild, which was a great move for the Australian ecosystem!

Anyway, you have your view and I have mine, that's why the world is such an interesting place!


----------



## Radar (Jun 18, 2010)

Have tried uploading a few photo's for you, doesn't seem to want to work. Am going out again in about 3 weeks, so will try again with those photo's. 

Not having a go here, but I've never understood wanting to leave any behind. Im not really interested in trophies (kept a few tusks and a nice rack of antlers), although getting a massive boar is quite a rush, we shoot pretty much every feral we come across. Of course, if Im sitting on a waterhole, and a rabbit hops infront of me, and I have a choice between that or the pig that I know will turn up in 10 minutes, Im going to let the rabbit keep on hopping. I guess they're not really a limited resource around here, and I have access to at least 6 properties in the same area, so it's easy to move between them if one is slack. Deer aren't as destructive, until you get them in large mobs. On of the properties (de-stocked) we drive through regularly has mobs of close to 200 on the road, they just strip the place bare, and breed like rabbits after the wet season. Meh, each to their own, I don't think we're going to run out of ferals any time soon though. Although I hope we do.


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 18, 2010)

dont you wish silencers were legal you could of had the rabit and the deer and afew more deer/boar before the realise your shooting them


----------



## Gusbus (Jun 18, 2010)

i have shot for years and use 243 good power and knock down still resonibly cheap around the 90cent to a dollar shot depending how u reload, 223 are very accurate but not the knock down power u need, most roo shooter use them, 308 are great but just a bit dear if u hunting all the time...


----------



## elapid68 (Jun 18, 2010)

boof13 said:


> Where are all the photos?



You show me yours, I'll show you mine...........


----------



## boof13 (Jun 19, 2010)

elapid68 said:


> You show me yours, I'll show you mine...........


Have a look at the second post on page 1.


----------



## boof13 (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## tooreye (Jun 19, 2010)

my partner worked as a dogger for years up bush, he said he shot everything with a 222 and then got it rebarreled and rechambered to 223 after wearing out the original barrel, he said he shot alot of mickys with them to he used 51gr speer hollow points he also had a 308 for alot of years and said he would confidently use it on buffalo with the right projectiles he said he would use a projectile over 180gn and used 125gn speer hollowpoint projectiles on pigs for years they were massive killers and never had any dramas. Alot of people seem to get to carried away with trying to use to big a gun and to fast a bullet nothing you do can compensate for poor shot placement, something you learn very quickly when youre relying on the shots to make your pay especially with dogs as you will never get another go at one once it has been shot at. He said his best advice is to ignore all the hype on certain guns and how spectacular they are get the one you can shoot confortably learn to shoot straight in various positions if youre not confident in the shot dont take it.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 19, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> I started shooting last year. I have a .308 ruger hawkeye with a leupold VXIII 1.5x5 scope and a lanber 12g shotty.
> 
> I haven't had alot of opportunity to use the Ruger yet but if i was about to buy a new gun again i would get a 6.5x55 rather than the .308. Reason for this is that the 6.5 has the same ammount (or more?) punch than the .308 but has a smaller projectile which i think makes it a more versatile round and can be used on bigger game, makes less of a mess on small game and even though neither of them kick much the 6.5 has less recoil. I would also go for either open sights or get a red dot scope (which isn't really a scope but anyway) because you will develop a better reaction shot. Also spend the time zeroing your gun in at a distance that you think you will do most of your shooting, i still haven't done this because i don't have access to a range and it is not good for your confidence. I also reccomend wearing ear plugs when you take your shots, at best without them you get a bad headache at worst you develop a massive flinch which (i know from experience) are very difficult to lose. But there is alot more to choosing a weapon than just looking at the round, the weight of the gun, size of the barrel, action etc etc etc are all very important.
> 
> ...



When's the NT duck season this year?
Hope to be there in September and wouldn't mind getting a few ducks / geese.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 19, 2010)

I would have to check my permit but i think it...

Just looked at my permit. It's from the 1st of september to 30th of december. Permit costs $35??? and i'd recommend getting a pig hunting permit also ($15 or so) and you would have to ring parks and wildlife on (08) 8999 4486 about being an interstate shooter applying for a permit.

Awesome fun, great scenery and delicious to eat too!



Magpie said:


> When's the NT duck season this year?
> Hope to be there in September and wouldn't mind getting a few ducks / geese.


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Jun 19, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> I would have to check my permit but i think it...
> 
> Just looked at my permit. It's from the 1st of september to 30th of december. Permit costs $35??? and i'd recommend getting a pig hunting permit also ($15 or so) and you would have to ring parks and wildlife on (08) 8999 4486 about being an interstate shooter applying for a permit.
> 
> Awesome fun, great scenery and delicious to eat too!



Duck is nice but roo tastes the best of all the meats


----------



## cris (Jun 20, 2010)

Gordo, are you saying that you need a permit to kill feral pigs in the NT? or is that to sell the meat?



kkjkdt1 said:


> Duck is nice but roo tastes the best of all the meats


 
So true, well at least the best red meat anyway. Just needs to be fresh and not overcooked, even when over cooked it tastes good but is a bit harder/denser than other meats(which seems to bother some consumers). Its the most environmentally friendly red meat we can get here too, not that we are allowed to get our own, got to love our stupid wildlife laws


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 20, 2010)

cris said:


> Gordo, are you saying that you need a permit to kill feral pigs in the NT? or is that to sell the meat?


 
To hunt them on the hunting reserves yes you do need a pig hunting permit, that's wether ur a dogger, bow hunter or shooter. And on an interesting note you actually aren't allowed to shoot buffalo, because they are all owned by the commonwealth govt. Doesn't stop anyone though.


----------



## mungus (Jun 20, 2010)

came across this guy while hunting deer last w/end.


----------



## PhilK (Jun 20, 2010)

Very cool mungus... love that you're using a 'traditional' bow - as in not a compound bow. I imagine it would take a fair bit of sneaky stalking to get close to a pig.

I have mixed feelings about bow hunting.. I think the animals probably have worse deaths most of the time but there is something so cool about it. It seems like a more "fair" way to do it - man vs animal on a more level playing field as opposed to shot by a rifle 200m away. If you screw up the stalk your quarry is gone. I would certainly like to try it one day.

Do you need a special licence for hunting bows?


----------



## Magpie (Jun 20, 2010)

cris said:


> Gordo, are you saying that you need a permit to kill feral pigs in the NT? or is that to sell the meat?
> 
> 
> 
> So true, well at least the best red meat anyway. Just needs to be fresh and not overcooked, even when over cooked it tastes good but is a bit harder/denser than other meats(which seems to bother some consumers). Its the most environmentally friendly red meat we can get here too, not that we are allowed to get our own, got to love our stupid wildlife laws


 
You can get a permit to shoot wallaby in Tassie.

The NT has a couple of hunting reserves where you can go hunting if you don't have access to private property shooting. You need a permit to hunt pigs there, but not on private property.



> To hunt them on the hunting reserves yes you do need a pig hunting permit, that's wether ur a dogger, bow hunter or shooter. And on an interesting note you actually aren't allowed to shoot buffalo, because they are all owned by the commonwealth govt. Doesn't stop anyone though.



I didn't know that about buffalo. I actually saw one when I was kayaking on the Roper river, but I only had my 44 magnum with me and the guy I was with didn't want me to make the shot. I'm pretty sure I can get a hunting permit on an interstate firearms licence. Might have to hit you up for spots or a trip when we are there. Should be a for a week or two in early September


----------



## shaye (Jun 20, 2010)

does anyone do bow hunting in nsw??? if so could i get some info about it plz i would really like to get into it PM me with info if you kknow anything about it 
would really appreciate it  thanx peoples


----------



## smeejason (Jun 20, 2010)

Well done Alecs. nice young boar.


PhilK said:


> Very cool mungus... love that you're using a 'traditional' bow - as in not a compound bow. I imagine it would take a fair bit of sneaky stalking to get close to a pig.
> 
> I have mixed feelings about bow hunting.. I think the animals probably have worse deaths most of the time but there is something so cool about it. It seems like a more "fair" way to do it - man vs animal on a more level playing field as opposed to shot by a rifle 200m away. If you screw up the stalk your quarry is gone. I would certainly like to try it one day.
> 
> Do you need a special licence for hunting bows?


 No special licence and where does the worse death come from. most game i have shot with a bow has had really no idea they have been hit. i have boars and billys that will keep shagging after the shot and had deer look around then put there head back down to feed and stumble over. there is no big bang for them to react to and a razor sharp broadhead kills in seconds. found plenty of game with bullet holes in them that have healed you still have to put the bullet in the right place the same as an arrow but you can do it from a lot further away with a gun. i could not fathem shooting anything from more than 30m as it is just not fun and there is nothing like being feet from a 100kg boar when you stick him with an arrow in the boiler room. hearing those tusks clacking looking for whatever just poked him is fun up close.


----------



## Radar (Jun 20, 2010)

smeejason said:


> Well done Alecs. nice young boar.
> 
> No special licence and where does the worse death come from. most game i have shot with a bow has had really no idea they have been hit. i have boars and billys that will keep shagging after the shot and had deer look around then put there head back down to feed and stumble over. there is no big bang for them to react to and a razor sharp broadhead kills in seconds. found plenty of game with bullet holes in them that have healed you still have to put the bullet in the right place the same as an arrow but you can do it from a lot further away with a gun. i could not fathem shooting anything from more than 30m as it is just not fun and there is nothing like being feet from a 100kg boar when you stick him with an arrow in the boiler room. hearing those tusks clacking looking for whatever just poked him is fun up close.



Totally agree, as with anything, you don't use a bow unless you can do it humanely. The way bullets and broadheads work on the animal are fairly different, have a look into the way each actually kills and you'll understand why, in many cases, a well placed arrow can actually be more humane than a bullet.


----------



## PhilK (Jun 20, 2010)

Cris - apparently a damage mitigation permit to kill roos isn't that hard to get your hands on.

RE: bow hunting - I think I probably was being a little black and white. I agree that shot placement is everything but for some reason I seem to think it's easier to kill with a rifle than a bow.. I don't know why and I realise both ways can kill instantly or lead to a long slow death. Most of the bow hunting vids I have seen the animal runs off and is tracked for a few hundred metres before being found dead, whereas most of the shooting vids I have seen they drop or only run 10 or 20 metres.

Like I sad I would like to give it a try one day so I'm not anti-bow hunting or anything.. though I certainly wouldn't trust myself to be any good at killing an animal quickly... I suppose practice is the key.

So smeejason any Joe Public can go out and grab a compound bow and some arrows and go and shoot animals on private land?


----------



## smeejason (Jun 20, 2010)

PhilK said:


> So smeejason any Joe Public can go out and grab a compound bow and some arrows and go and shoot animals on private land?


yes unforetunately that is correct. and idiot can get a bow and shoot a native animal and ruin it for all the other bowhunters that do the right thing


----------



## mungus (Jun 20, 2010)

smeejason said:


> Well done Alecs. nice young boar.
> 
> No special licence and where does the worse death come from. most game i have shot with a bow has had really no idea they have been hit. i have boars and billys that will keep shagging after the shot and had deer look around then put there head back down to feed and stumble over. there is no big bang for them to react to and a razor sharp broadhead kills in seconds. found plenty of game with bullet holes in them that have healed you still have to put the bullet in the right place the same as an arrow but you can do it from a lot further away with a gun. i could not fathem shooting anything from more than 30m as it is just not fun and there is nothing like being feet from a 100kg boar when you stick him with an arrow in the boiler room. hearing those tusks clacking looking for whatever just poked him is fun up close.



Thanks mate, was gooooood to be back in the bush !!!
He was about 60-70KG''S believe it or not.
I'm 115 kg..............he had both btm hooks broken, but he's top grinders were of good size.
We were looking at a new property for Deer etc.
Worth the trip.......
Still love your deer and pig pic's !!!
You've shoot some pretty awesome critters, should be proud of your achievements with the Bow.
talk soon.
Aleks.


----------



## guzzo (Jun 21, 2010)

Here is one I got with a Bow......I have been a hunter for many years....rifle,bow and even a spear (got close enough but missed....3 times). Shot placement is crucial regardless of the weapon. View attachment 151535


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 21, 2010)

I've worked out in the Ngukurr (roper) region a fair bit and the ammount of big game you see just from the road is astounding. Buff, bush bulls, pigs, donkeys, horses you name it, last time i was out that way i remember counting 17 buffalo of all sizes and 6 pigs in half an hour driving out of town and in a spot where i couldn't see any buff i made some buff noises and one came trotting out of the bush lol. Would love to get permission to hunt on one of the properties out that way. 

If you want any advice Mags i'd be more than happy to help you out. I haven't been hunting long so i don't know many spots for big game and nearly all of the areas i have hunted and will be hunting are on Indigenous land which makes it difficult to take people along. 

BTW, Kayaking on the Roper? You've got to kidding! I've seen far too many big lizards just on the crossing to even consider going in that water lol!


Magpie said:


> You can get a permit to shoot wallaby in Tassie.
> 
> The NT has a couple of hunting reserves where you can go hunting if you don't have access to private property shooting. You need a permit to hunt pigs there, but not on private property.
> 
> ...


----------



## mun1984 (Jun 21, 2010)

Does anyone know if non-Australians can hold a firearms licence? I'm not a citizen, but am a resident here, was in the armed services before and would love to join my local gun club for target shooting. I've researched the QLD police website, it all says i'll be eligible to apply for a licence, but there was no questions on nationality.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 26, 2010)

Do you have a Qld drivers licence? If you are a permanent resident of Qld, you should be elligible for a firearms licence.

Gordo, we didn't see any crocs on the Roper, in fact we hardly saw any at all. We had a close encounter on the Cox river but that was it for a whole month of yakking.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 26, 2010)

It's when you can't see them that they become a problem lol, don't worry about that one sunning itself on the bank it's not hungry. The one you can't see underwater is!

I've worked at Ngukurr School a fair bit but i've always stayed at the Roper Bar and driven to the community in the morning. Some mornings we would see two or three 4m+ not-crocs sitting over the crossing trying to get a bit of morning sun. You just about had to run the over to make them move lol. I was always driving so i never got any pictures, wish i did.


----------



## boof13 (Jun 28, 2010)

shot these reptile eating oxygen theives on a mates property a couple of days ago. Used my mates .223.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 28, 2010)

Was that a cat?


----------



## havannah-lofts (Jun 28, 2010)

If you dont mind recoil buy at least a .243 or a .270 for a bit of hitting power at long distance , ive been carrying a 7 mm WSM for a while , lets you know when i goes off , its beast .


----------



## mun1984 (Jun 28, 2010)

Magpie said:


> Do you have a Qld drivers licence? If you are a permanent resident of Qld, you should be elligible for a firearms licence.
> 
> Gordo, we didn't see any crocs on the Roper, in fact we hardly saw any at all. We had a close encounter on the Cox river but that was it for a whole month of yakking.



Thanks Magpie, yeah i do have a QLD driver's licence. Sorry for the late reply. I'm internet-less!


----------



## boof13 (Jul 15, 2010)

more photos needed.


----------



## boof13 (Nov 3, 2010)

photos needed. I haven't been out for a few months.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 4, 2010)

Definitely need more photos. Got my firearms licence finally so now just saving for a gun! Probably going for the Tikka T3 hunter in .243


----------



## Radar (Nov 4, 2010)

I could put up photo's of dead rabbits until they stopped breeding, but that makes for a pretty boring thread. 





Shooting buggy. All the non-essentials have been stripped out. Like brakes :|





Expensive as it is, using a .243 on rabbits does allow you to shoot them from alot further away than than a .22 rimfire does :lol:.


----------



## Mr.James (Nov 4, 2010)

A little something from the weekend..& last nights dinner..YUM!


----------



## melluvssnakes (Nov 4, 2010)

Hmm, I've only been out pigging twice with a fella I was seeing for a while. We used dogs both times that we went out, no guns. First time I went, I tipped a 60kg boar, all by myself. Sigh. Good times. The tusks now have pride of place on my bookcase haha. Anyone else use dogs?

I also wouldn't mind getting my gun licence, but I've been lucky enough to play with a couple of rifles, and I've found that the recoil is just a little too much for me to handle haha. Any suggestions on a rifle I can start with that won't land me on my **** everytime I take a shot? 

Am I the only girl following this thread btw?


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 4, 2010)

kkjkdt1 said:


> Just a pic of some of my babies.
> Guns are like snakes - you just cant stop at one ha ha ha
> View attachment 150283


lol 5th one down.....a bayonet.....seriously?? what's the go, "if i miss im gonna stab it".... lol no offence intended


----------



## Mr.James (Nov 4, 2010)

Depends on what you want to be shooting, my favourites are .17, .22mag , .204ruger , .243.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 4, 2010)

kkjkdt1 said:


> Duck is nice but roo tastes the best of all the meats



ohhhhh yeeaahhh agreed all the way, roo rules


----------



## Radar (Nov 4, 2010)

Try a .223. They are a bit small if you are going to take on bigger stuff like heavy pigs and up, but with the different projectiles available these days they are a pretty versatile gun with little recoil. It's inherently a pretty accurate cartridge out to about 200m, regularly use them on rabbits, cats, foxes, small pigs and even bigger stuff given a humane shot is available. Ammo is cheap, guns are accurate and cheap, and everything is readily available for them.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 4, 2010)

You can get a woos pad for your shoulder, just straps on the inside of your t-shirt. I'm a man so i don't know where to get them or how much they cost. 



melluvssnakes said:


> Hmm, I've only been out pigging twice with a fella I was seeing for a while. We used dogs both times that we went out, no guns. First time I went, I tipped a 60kg boar, all by myself. Sigh. Good times. The tusks now have pride of place on my bookcase haha. Anyone else use dogs?
> 
> I also wouldn't mind getting my gun licence, but I've been lucky enough to play with a couple of rifles, and I've found that the recoil is just a little too much for me to handle haha. Any suggestions on a rifle I can start with that won't land me on my **** everytime I take a shot?
> 
> Am I the only girl following this thread btw?


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 4, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> You can get a woos pad for your shoulder, just straps on the inside of your t-shirt. I'm a man so i don't know where to get them or how much they cost.


are you sure you dont know where to buy them   lol jks


----------



## remington (Nov 4, 2010)

I love to shoot cats with 338lap


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 4, 2010)

remington said:


> I love to shoot cats with 338lap



I don't know if i would waste the ammo on a cat, .338 lap are expensive!


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 4, 2010)

sound like theres some cat haters on here  i am too 
just out of curiosity....what do you do with them....?????..?:shock:


----------



## remington (Nov 4, 2010)

Not if you reload


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 4, 2010)

melluvssnakes said:


> Hmm, I've only been out pigging twice with a fella I was seeing for a while. We used dogs both times that we went out, no guns. First time I went, I tipped a 60kg boar, all by myself. Sigh. Good times. The tusks now have pride of place on my bookcase haha. Anyone else use dogs?
> 
> I also wouldn't mind getting my gun licence, but I've been lucky enough to play with a couple of rifles, and I've found that the recoil is just a little too much for me to handle haha. Any suggestions on a rifle I can start with that won't land me on my **** everytime I take a shot?
> 
> Am I the only girl following this thread btw?


 
How big were your mate's dogs? Both my dogs come from hunting parents, and both have shown strong prey drive when younger, but the mastiff x at nearly 4 years old has mostly grown out of it (except chasing roos! yikes!). The 12mth-old wolfhound x is still a "problem" at times in the suburbs of brisbane  Her parents were huge... I remember thinking that the dog would have been the same size as my 60kg mastiff, and the bitch was even a touch bigger!! My "puppy" has tipped 40kgs, but still expecting another 12mths or more of slowing growing... She would have made a great pig dog  They are both great family dogs, too.


----------



## cris (Nov 5, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone knows if its legal to hunt, kill or catch introduced duck species (without using firearms) in Qld?



lizardboii said:


> sound like theres some cat haters on here  i am too
> just out of curiosity....what do you do with them....?????..?:shock:


 
.243 55 grain ballistic tip at around 4000fps works a charm, well unless you want to eat it or skin it, could take a bit of tracking to find the pieces :lol:


----------



## PhilK (Nov 5, 2010)

Mr.Boyd said:


> A little something from the weekend..& last nights dinner..YUM!


 Damn that dinner looks delicious


----------



## melluvssnakes (Nov 5, 2010)

@ kristy_07 - I've got no idea what breed his dogs are. But he bred them all himself and he's very proud of them. Size wise, his best bitch was not much bigger then your average staffy, but her son (his next best) was at least 3x the size of her. Those were the two dogs we took out both times that I went with him, but he's got a whole crew of dogs that he uses. Best thing about his dogs is that they don't chase roos. We have so many around here that roos would end up being all you chased all night. 
Attach a roo carcass to an electric fence and after about a week, none of the dogs will touch the roo haha


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 5, 2010)

melluvssnakes said:


> Attach a roo carcass to an electric fence and after about a week, none of the dogs will touch the roo haha


 
Thanks for the tip, I'll keep it in mind


----------



## Mr.James (Nov 5, 2010)

PhilK said:


> Damn that dinner looks delicious



Phil here's the recipe - Red wine, water, garlic, rosemary, thyme, and a little bit of honey, then baked in the oven for about 2hrs. mmm...of course seasoned with some salt and pepper...

It was the best feed I've had in along time, and the best part is my wife doesn't eat vension! LOL So between my friend and I we split 30kgs of venison.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 5, 2010)

Mr.Boyd said:


> Red wine, garlic, rosemary, thyme, and a little bit of honey, then baked in the oven for about 2hrs. mmm...of course seasoned with some salt and pepper...
> 
> It was the best feed I've had in along time, and the wife doesn't eat anything that she witness's hung in the carport, so between my friend and I we split 30kgs of venison.



Do you find wild game a bit tough? I'm yet to eat any large game i've shot, planning on trying the next buff or bull i get though.


----------



## Mr.James (Nov 5, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Do you find wild game a bit tough? I'm yet to eat any large game i've shot, planning on trying the next buff or bull i get though.



None that I've eaten, it really depends on a few things: how old the beast is? how you kill it, hang it and store it? and how you cook the meat?

That was a big fallow deer stag that was in the wrong place at the right time! Nothing compared to your big game hunting up on the top end.

I always shoot head shots, this way the animal is less stressed (when they stress they tense up and the meat is no good) and we drain the blood by hanging them on the side of the vehicle, gut the beast, then if its a cold night we leave it to hang in the carport, this lets all the body heat out of the meat. Alternatively my mate has a chiller. The next day we skin it (sometimes we do this the same time as gutting, depends on the weather..lol) It can be hung in a chiller for a few more days or a week depends..This time round we just cut it up straight away & it tastes beautiful! (The chops where in the fridge for 3 days)

Usually if your worried about the meat being tough, baking it in the oven in a glass casserole dish with water and red wine, that's as soft as it will get. Pan frying it will be very tough. I've not eaten buffalo or an old bull...alot of old beef is very tuff! I've only had deer, roo, rabbit & duck. Next on the list it wild goat!


----------



## TigerCoastal (Nov 5, 2010)

Wild goat is good Mr.Boyd we used to go hunting up at broken hill 3-4 times a year and bring home a freezer full of goat between the 3 of us. It's like the venison, it has a really strong game taste to it, but if cooked right i find it's comparable to lamb. Favourite way to cook it was roast a leg in an oven bag with rosmary, thyme and garlic, then use the juices in the pan to make the gravy, served with mashed potato, carrots, beans and a frosty beverage.


----------



## Mr.James (Nov 5, 2010)

TigerCoastal said:


> Wild goat is good Mr.Boyd we used to go hunting up at broken hill 3-4 times a year and bring home a freezer full of goat between the 3 of us. It's like the venison, it has a really strong game taste to it, but if cooked right i find it's comparable to lamb. Favourite way to cook it was roast a leg in an oven bag with rosmary, thyme and garlic, then use the juices in the pan to make the gravy, served with mashed potato, carrots, beans and a frosty beverage.


 
Sounds good! Gotta love the pan juice gravy's!


----------



## fishunter (Nov 5, 2010)

mungus said:


> came across this guy while hunting deer last w/end.View attachment 151395


 Is that up sugerloaf? Just looks familar is all


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 5, 2010)

I quite often go hunting with my PSE stinger compound bow set to 70pound perfect for everything and when i want to hunt smaller game like rabbits all i do is notch it down to 60pound. 
Sadly where i live there isn't much big game mainly feral cats foxes rabbits and the occasional dingo and when it rains we get a fair mob of goats =D


----------



## Dukz13 (Nov 8, 2010)

great thread i have got my license recently and looking at buying a tikka t3


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 8, 2010)

i am out most weekend hunting down yowies there meat is tough but tastes good a bit like human meat !

yowies are hard to track and kill and we normally have the dogs out ! 

never wear any aftershave or mozzie repellant when hunting yowies they can smell it 10 mile away

i do take downs with my tube gun but i would prefer a M200 intervention 

never turn ur back on a yowie they will sink there teeth into your skull


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 8, 2010)

Penrith Gun Show

penrith Gun show 

*13th & 14th November* in the Exhibition Pavillion at Panthers World of Entertainment on Mulgoa Rd. Penrith


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 8, 2011)

I got a laugh out of this today  (Oh and I added an appropriate video :lol



> Why we shoot deer in the wild (A letter from someone who wants to remain anonymous, who farms, writes well and actually tried this)
> 
> I had this idea that I could rope a deer, put it in a stall, feed it up on corn for a couple of weeks, then kill it and eat it. The first step in this adventure was getting a deer. I figured that, since they congregate at my cattle feeder and do not seem to have much fear of me when we are there (a bold one will sometimes come right up and sniff at the bags of feed while I am in the back of the truck not 4 feet away), it should not be difficult to rope one, get up to it and toss a bag over its head (to calm it down) then hog tie it and transport it home.
> 
> ...



[video=youtube;LNGGbozilko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNGGbozilko[/video]


----------



## PhilK (Feb 10, 2011)

Hahaha classic. I have seen plenty of similair vids of deer attacking people/dogs.. brutal things! And lightning quick.


----------

